# Favorite Books (fishing, shooting, non-fiction)



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Interested in hearing about your favorites or recent reads.

Just finished two books, The Longest Silence by Thomas Mcguane, and American Sniper: an autobiography by Chris Kyle the deadliest sniper in America's history.

Thomas Mcguane author of The Longest Silence is an incredibly talented writer, very educated. The book is basically a collection, of his experiences. An avid fly fisherman and conservationist, he has traveled extensively.

Just finished American Sniper. Wow, what a bad-ass, loved the book.

Next on my to read list: A River Never Sleeps by Roderick L. Haig-Brown


Whats on your list of favorites or recently read, or up and coming?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I really enjoyed "Marine Sniper". Its Carlos Hath****s personal experiences of his missions. It makes you really appreciate what a skilled marksman can do to demoralize an enemy. 

The other book I like is the "blackhawk down" book. It straightens out a lot of inaccuracies from the movie and goes into more depth of why the mission failed but what the rangers and D-boys did right. good stuff.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I really enjoyed Marine Sniper as well. It's intresting to see how they did it back then compared to today.

Ishi, the last of the Yani is a real good book. He taught Pope and Young about bowhunting.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Marine Sniper is great. I just finished Ted Nugent's Ted White and Blue, the Nugent Manifesto and really enjoyed it. No doubt he is a tad radical but he can back up his thoughts with some pretty interesting studies and facts.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lone Survivor is awesome by Marcus Lutrell. Read American Sniper, just picked up Service also by Marcus Lutrell.


----------

